# How long does it take to get approved as a driver?



## StevenKreg (Aug 15, 2017)

I signed up a while ago and I look at the app and all my paperwork is confirmed and such but its been 2 weeks. Is their an average of how long it takes to get approved as a driver?


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

Have you gone in and had your car checked out?

Mine took about 4 days after I did the inspection.


----------



## StevenKreg (Aug 15, 2017)

BSki said:


> Have you gone in and had your car checked out?
> 
> Mine took about 4 days after I did the inspection.


No, the app just keeps saying ok, you've signed up and go ahead and wait for the approval. This is UBER.


----------



## 1kittycatfish (Nov 5, 2016)

Hang in there my uber was done in a day and we are on day 35 for lyft..


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

StevenKreg said:


> No, the app just keeps saying ok, you've signed up and go ahead and wait for the approval. This is UBER.


Yea, you still have to go in and get your car checked out. You need to make an appointment at one of the Greenlight places. I think I got a text saying I was all set and to make an appointment, that came like 5 hours after submitting all my papers.


----------



## StevenKreg (Aug 15, 2017)

BSki said:


> Yea, you still have to go in and get your car checked out. You need to make an appointment at one of the Greenlight places. I think I got a text saying I was all set and to make an appointment, that came like 5 hours after submitting all my papers.


Yea, we havent gotten that far. They didnt tell us to go anywhere and we dont know where a greenlight place is.


----------



## BSki (Aug 3, 2017)

StevenKreg said:


> Yea, we havent gotten that far. They didnt tell us to go anywhere and we dont know where a greenlight place is.


You can try to contact them, but they have been really shitty to work with, it was like pulling teeth to get them to approve me. Way better sign on experience with Lyft.


----------



## StevenKreg (Aug 15, 2017)

Thanks man. 

Anyone else?


----------



## OneRideOneVomit (Aug 7, 2017)

Hopefully Portland stays busy enough during the tourist off-season for ya. I'm from Chicago but lived in Maine for work for 5 years. Once you get started, let me know how it is. Last I heard Portland was pretty saturated with drivers.


----------



## StevenKreg (Aug 15, 2017)

OneRideOneVomit said:


> Hopefully Portland stays busy enough during the tourist off-season for ya. I'm from Chicago but lived in Maine for work for 5 years. Once you get started, let me know how it is. Last I heard Portland was pretty saturated with drivers.


I will if I ever get darn approved lol. I've tried support and still waiting on that. But I'll let you know. I was actually hoping to get more work in the Biddeford "Greater Maine" area.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

BSki said:


> Yea, you still have to go in and get your car checked out. You need to make an appointment at one of the Greenlight places. I think I got a text saying I was all set and to make an appointment, that came like 5 hours after submitting all my papers.


 I am not near one of the Uber stations so I did not have to take my car in to be inspected. In fact, my entire process took less than 24 hours. Maybe I'm the exception but I cannot imagine taking more than a week.


----------



## Annasmom (Jul 15, 2017)

BSki said:


> You can try to contact them, but they have been really shitty to work with, it was like pulling teeth to get them to approve me. Way better sign on experience with Lyft.


It took me 2 months to get approved for lyft and 2 days for uber


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

BSki said:


> Yea, you still have to go in and get your car checked out. You need to make an appointment at one of the Greenlight places. I think I got a text saying I was all set and to make an appointment, that came like 5 hours after submitting all my papers.


Not all markets require this. I have 1700+ rides and Uber, nor representative nor paid party had never seen my vehicle for the purposes of approving it for Uber.


----------



## StevenKreg (Aug 15, 2017)

thats messed up. Do you think I should just try re-signing up or just wait for a response from them?

lol tried re-signing up but they wont let me with the email. Grrrrrr


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Yea I've never had an inspection either. The most I've ever interacted with uber is via email. I'd like to keep it that way too.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

this should tell you a lot about the wonders of working for uber!


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

You may be waiting for background check to clear, which I think can also vary from state to state. Doesn't hurt to contact them and ask what's up.


----------



## Bluebird97 (Jul 12, 2017)

It took about 3 weeks for Uber because there was a wait on my background check, or someone just wasn't doind their job. Tractivation after not driving for a few months was a day or two. Lyft was a day or two for initial activation.


----------



## AceKing903 (May 14, 2017)

A few months ago, I signed up on a Tuesday night, had my vehicle inspected on Wednesday and was driving on Thursday. So it was pretty fast for me.


----------



## Fordman44 (Aug 19, 2017)

I am experiencing similar wait times as others have posted. I signed up over 10 days ago and all documents are in and show "active" on my account page. I checked my background and DMV results and all show "clear" so just really wondering what he hold up is. It's been showing "onboarding" for some time now. Can't figure out how to contact them for answer.


----------



## Mikek999 (May 17, 2017)

If you used a signup bonus... usually once the bonus has expired


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Do you really have to get...

approved to drive...?

Rakos


----------



## CrisD (Aug 23, 2017)

A week or less for both Uber and Lyft.
I was able to use a lot of the same documents for each of them.


----------



## Pumpkin70 (Jun 4, 2017)

It took 3 days for me and I wasn't required to do a vehicle inspection that's the first I've heard of that...


----------



## CPUberMan (Jul 31, 2017)

3 weeks and 2 days and no vehicle inspection.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

About a thousand times longer than it takes to get terminated.


----------

